# التصوير الجوي للكشف عن التسرب بخطوط الأنابيب.



## رمزة الزبير (30 أكتوبر 2011)

التصوير الجوي للكشف عن التسرب بخطوط الأنابيب

لمشغلي خطوط أنابيب النقل تحت الأرض و / أو فوق الأرض ومرافق معالجة الغاز الطبيعي اتعتبر مهمة إيجاد وتحديد "التسرب" لا تزال مهمة حرجة لرجال الأعمال و للسلامة ، ورعاية البيئة ، والمحافظة على الموارد المحدودة وتعزيز العائدات. وبالنسبة لأولئك العاملين في التنقيب عن الغاز الطبيعي ، وإيجاد والتقاط انبعاثات غاز الميثان من المصادر الجوفية التي تحدث بشكل طبيعي هو الدافع إضافي.

والسؤال هو : كيف يمكن لعملية البحث عن التسريبات والانبعاثات والتسربات -- واتخاذ إجراءات بشأن تلك النتائج -- كيفيتم التعجيل؟ على نحو متزايد ، وقادة الصناعة في كل من هذه القطاعات يتحولون الى الشركات التي تتخصص في تسرب و تعزيز الكشف عن التسرب بإستخدام التصور والأدوات اللازمة للإعلام وتوجيه القرارات التجارية الحاسمة في الوقت الحقيقي.

تصور طبيعية تسريبات في خطوط أنابيب نقل الغاز:
مهمة مسح الارض لخطوط أنابيب الغاز الطبيعي للكشف عن التسريبات لا تزال حرجة لضمان السلامة العامة واستمرارية الخدمة وحماية البيئة ، وليس من الضروري أن أذكر ما يتوافق مع المتطلبات التنظيمية. بينما خطوط الغاز تقليديا للتسرب استطلاع المشي لقياس خطوط لتركيزات مرتفعة من الغازات ، وهذا يستهلك قدرا كبيرا من الوقت والموارد ، فضلا عن وضع سلامة عمال الخط للخطر.

لمواجهة هذا التحدي المستمر ، وضعت شركة itt المسح الجوي للكشف عن التسرب ، وبطريقةآمنة وفعالة من حيث التكلفة وسيلة لمسح شبكات خطوط أنابيب تحت الارض للكشف عن التسربات مع الحفاظ على مستوى عال من الدقة والحساسية. في سياق الدراسات الاستقصائية لخط أنابيب نقل ، هذه الطريقة تجمع بين السرعة والكفاءة والتطبيق العملي لدورية جوية البصرية بثقة استطلاع التسرب المجهز.

نرفق مقال في الخصوص.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة على الموضوع
ولكن حسب علمي أن هناك بعض الأمور التي قد تؤثر على مثل هذا النوع من المسح
مثل:
- طبيعة الطبقة فوق وتحت الأنبوب
- وجود تسرب من منطقة قريبة يؤدي لتداخل
- ...
فهل يمكنك التفضل بتوضيحها


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي غسان:
المعلومات المتاحة لدي عن هذا الموضوع قليلة جداً... ولكن حسب معرفتي وخبرتي المتواضعة فأن طبقات الردم قبل وبعد الأنبوب لا تؤثر لأنها عادة ما تكون قياسية standard تصمم على أساسها أجهزة الكشف ، أما تداخل التسرب فهذا يعتبر مشكلة لجميع أنواع الكشف...

شكراً لإهتمامك وسأقوم بموافاتك بأية معلومات بالخصوص في حالة الحصول عليها..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الفاضل غسان على الرابط التالي:
http://www.netl.doe.gov/technologies/oil-gas/publications/td/41877_final.PDF
سوف تجد تقرير عن الموضوع.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة أختي الكريمة


----------

